

Show HN: Android keyboard + Unofficial Google Scribe API - ryandvm

So here's my latest evening project. It's called Scrybe and it's an Android keyboard replacement that uses Google Scribe to come up with text completion suggestions.<p>Unfortunately, since Google Scribe doesn't actually have an official API, the whole project exists at the indulgence of The Goog. As such, I decided to just release it for free (warts and all) as a fun tech demo.<p>To see it in action you can check out the video demo here:<p>http://www.appidio.com/apps/scrybe/<p>Enjoy!
======
ryandvm
Here are clickable links.

Project page: <http://www.appidio.com/apps/scrybe/>

YouTube demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUQ0NUnMxQg>

Google Scribe: <http://scribe.googlelabs.com/>

